# What leo Morph would you recommend?



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm going to get another leopard gecko for a breedin project with Moz my carrot head tangerine albino leopard gecko. I have not decided on what morph to get yet but i like morphs with bright colors, have you got any ideas what you think would be nice to breed with him and what morph babies would i get please. I wont to do a bit of research into each morph befor deciding on which one i think is right for me.

Any help is appreciated: victory:
Finch


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm still gonna say Sunglow :razz:​


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> I'm still gonna say Sunglow :razz:​


lol still thinking about it yet would like to hear other possibilities befor deciding and what morph babies i would get for each morph said as leo gentics confuse me a bit lol

But sunglows are very nice: victory:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Finch said:


> lol still thinking about it yet would like to hear other possibilities befor deciding and what morph babies i would get for each morph said as leo gentics confuse me a bit lol
> 
> But sunglows are very nice: victory:


Basically mate, any visual albino or visual albino based morph will give you a good starting point 

What colour leos do you wanna make?


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> Basically mate, any visual albino or visual albino based morph will give you a good starting point
> 
> What colour leos do you wanna make?


 
Bright colors like yellows and orange will be good and try and get some good patterns on them aswell if you no what i mean am not to good with gentics lol


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

The morph I have been thinking about getting the past few days now is APTOR's. What i have been told but they was not 100% sure they was right was because Moz is Trempber Albino, i would proberly get a majority of brighter coloured Moz's, with possibly a few patternless. maybe abbarent patterned Albino's or a junlge or stripe, but if i bred the offsring back to another APTOR i would get APTOR's. Is this right cos i wouldnt mind getting one of these they are stunning.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

dont no but the (a) bit of aptor stands for albino so ud defanatly get albinos id say if u breed offspring back to the mum ud get aptors but no expert so wait for faith,daiblo,redgex or some1 to tell ya


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> dont no but the (a) bit of aptor stands for albino so ud defanatly get albinos id say if u breed offspring back to the mum ud get aptors but no expert so wait for faith,daiblo,redgex or some1 to tell ya


Thanks mate: victory: would not breed the hatchlings back to the mum though i dont agree in, in breeding.


----------



## benjrobinson (Feb 22, 2007)

yes theoretically breeding the hets back would work although bear in mind some of the traits of APTORs are selectively bred so there is no guarentee you would produce any offspring that could be classed as aptors. 

However putting your tremper albino to an aptor would produce tremper albinos and possibly some good quality ones as he is quite bright etc. 

I would say you want to stick to an albino (tremper) based morph whatever you do so sunglow, aptor, tangerine albino, are all good suggestions. 

Maybe a mack tremper???? bring the mack snow into things, although not the best in regards to bright colours obviously.

There are plenty of options mate. 

Ben


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> dont no but the (a) bit of aptor stands for albino so ud defanatly get albinos id say if u breed offspring back to the mum ud get aptors but no expert so wait for faith,daiblo,redgex or some1 to tell ya


Why is it that a lot of people's answer to a question about morphs is "inbreed, inbreed, inbreed"?? All credit to Finch for not considering it.

As for the original question, assuming Moz isn't het for anything, an aptor should give all albinos (assuming the strains match, which I think they do...), hopefully with a nice orangey-tangerine colour. 

You could also get another Tangerine Albino to make lots of little Moz mini-me's...


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Plenty of your dragons will have been inbred, or come from inbred lines, are they all healthy?


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Finch, if your after stunning, interesting babies, a really nice tangerine albino jungle would be interesting! You'd get albinos, bright colours, maybe jungle if Moz carries it, I don't know if you know or could find out? But would probably get some aberrant patterns - I believe. Not too sure how jungle and aberrant are connected, if at all.... sure someone will be able to tell you.

Such as these....



















Or if you want more variety, you could get a non-albino het albino, so you could get some of each....!

Just pick what you like, any baby gecko is amazing when you've hatched it yourself! : victory:


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

RedGex said:


> Hey Finch, if your after stunning, interesting babies, a really nice tangerine albino jungle would be interesting! You'd get albinos, bright colours, maybe jungle if Moz carries it, I don't know if you know or could find out? But would probably get some aberrant patterns - I believe. Not too sure how jungle and aberrant are connected, if at all.... sure someone will be able to tell you.
> 
> Such as these....
> 
> ...


 
Thanks everyone i appreciate your help: victory: cheers mate they are stunning love there color Im not to good with gentics so getting every possible idea. Moz is going to be my first male breeder so i wont to make sure i get a good morph thats going to make his babys stand out. also what would i get if i get a giant would babies also be het for giant? I am planning on getting a few more leos this year wont a apter,rapter,blazzing blizzard and a SHTCTB.


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> Plenty of your dragons will have been inbred, or come from inbred lines, are they all healthy?


I am well aware of that. As far as I can tell, mine are genetically sound. A lot aren't. When I got one of my Reds last year there were a few babies there that didn't look to be models of genetic strength, shall we say. Many of the highest-colour dragons show characteristic defects, e.g. slightly mis-shapen shoulders in some Blood Reds, causing the arms to twist inwards slightly. That's something I want to ensure doesn't appear in my lines, and that I know many other (mainly European) breeders are trying to either remove from their lines, or prevent it from entering in the first place, by being exceedingly careful which dragons they breed from / purchase.

Line breeding is one thing (I don't do it, and it can be done using several different, interchangeable lines, it's just less profitable), inbreeding simple recessive traits is another; especially when the animals in question are not expensive to acquire. It's down to greed and laziness - it's perfectly easy and feasible to get another unrelated / extremely distantly related (in the case of simple recessive traits that have only arisen once) animal carrying / expressing the same gene that you want, without having to risk pairing any deleterious alleles that both parent / offspring carry.

Many dog breeds show inbreeding taken to the extreme, and now have their characteristic problems, some of which are pretty serious. At present, pretty much all reptile lines are "salvageable" - if people keep encouraging casual, needless inbreeding for the next decade, that may no longer be the case, and there may be many more malformed animals hatching out.


Edit: RedGex, those leos are stunning! What sort of prices do Tangerine Jungle Albinos go for at the minute?


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Cheers Hades - the one sat to the left in the pair I got for £200 the second half of last year. Unfortunately he's no longer with us..... 
he other has grown up a lovely boy and may have some babies later this year fingers crossed. He has filled in a lot now its great how much they change, hes got a cracking carrothead and tail, much brighter than the pic - 










We should have some this year I think, price would depend a lot on the colour and markings, and age...... any like those 2 at the top, 120 maybe give or take depending on factors above.

Finch - SHTCTB would go well, more colour, carrot tail! Aptors and Raptors could throw out some interesting suprises, depending on the genetics of Moz.

As far as giants, did I see in a previos thread that Moz is a giant?
Basically its co-dom, so a giant is a het, so to speak.
In a nutshell if one gecko has:
No giant genes = normal size
One giant gene = giant
Two giant genes = super giant

One giant and one normal would give you half normal and half giant babies.


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

RedGex said:


> Cheers Hades - the one sat to the left in the pair I got for £200 the second half of last year. Unfortunately he's no longer with us.....
> he other has grown up a lovely boy and may have some babies later this year fingers crossed. He has filled in a lot now its great how much they change, hes got a cracking carrothead and tail, much brighter than the pic -
> 
> 
> ...


 
He's really stunning: victory: thanks for your help mate : victory:moz parents arnt giant but PSGeckos who i got him from said they have also have tangerine albinos that have got to the same weight so maybe theres a rouge gene down the line somewhere am not sure but he is nearly 11inch long and 113grams but am not call him a giant just massive lol. I no moz is a tremper carrot head tangerine albino leopard gecko and he's not het for anything i think. Im still thinking of getting a rapter or apter first though love how they look and they are sticking in my head lol. what is a good price to pay for aptors and rapters please?


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

its difficult to say what will be a good price for aptors and raptors this year, depends on how many are about,colour, age etc. At the end of the day, if you really like one and YOU feel it is a good example of something you like, then a good price is whatever you are happy to pay. 

don't forget if you really like something but its slightly over what you think its worth, you can always haggle!!!


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

RedGex said:


> its difficult to say what will be a good price for aptors and raptors this year, depends on how many are about,colour, age etc. At the end of the day, if you really like one and YOU feel it is a good example of something you like, then a good price is whatever you are happy to pay.
> 
> don't forget if you really like something but its slightly over what you think its worth, you can always haggle!!!


Thanks mate money is no object, I was just woundering if there was a ruff price you pay for them. I don't mind paying up to £200 if i think the leo is worth it.


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

I should think you will definately be able to buy raptors and aptors with £200 this year, probably with a bit of change!


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

RedGex said:


> I should think you will definately be able to buy raptors and aptors with £200 this year, probably with a bit of change!


Cool thanks for your help again: victory:


----------

